# Braids... How do I seal the ends?



## sunnyjohn (Jun 29, 2006)

I want to braid my hair myself. I can't figure out how to finish off the ends. How do I seal the ends??


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 29, 2006)

i braid 2in past my ends then burn w/ lighter

or they sell braid sealers electric or stovetop versions

easiest to use the lighter in my opinion as long as your hair is out of the way and the ceiling fan is off


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 29, 2006)

My bestfriend rolled her synthetic braids on rods (the ends) and dipped them into boiling hot water. She took them out, allowed them to dry a little and the ends were curly for months.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 29, 2006)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> My bestfriend rolled her synthetic braids on rods (the ends) and dipped them into boiling hot water. She took them out, allowed them to dry a little and the ends were curly for months.



*Great method, it's safter than burning the ends IMO. 
I do the same whenever I wear braid extensions.*


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 29, 2006)

A friend who braids my hair always uses super glue becuase she doesn't know how to burn the ends  .  I was skeptical at first, but it worked!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 30, 2006)

I just did some and used Kanekalon (sp?).  I braided almost to the ends (I left about 5 inches open) and then braided them all in sections.  Then I dipped the sections in boiling water and let the dry.  They have like a wavy look to them now and won't unravel.  Q


----------



## Plenty (Jun 30, 2006)

nail glue

knots

burning the ends


----------



## sunnyjohn (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks ladies.

I know about the hot water and rods making the ends curly, but will that seal the ends too?

I've had my hair braided a few times, but I've never paid attention to the ends!


----------



## Keen (Jun 30, 2006)

uofmpanther said:
			
		

> A friend who braids my hair always uses super glue becuase she doesn't know how to burn the ends  . I was skeptical at first, but it worked!


 
This is the way to go. I've been using this method for about 3 years now. You don't need much crazy glue. Just a little bit.


----------



## jamiette (Jun 30, 2006)

I braid my own hair and use the kanekalon hair. I dip them in hot water to seal them.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 30, 2006)

For me it depends on the type of hair I'm wearing.

*Synthetic*- I dip ends in boiling water.  I stopped burning the ends because they snag my clothes and can scratch my skin.  I think dipping the ends in water looks more natural.  Also you can curl the hair on rods and dip them in water (like mentioned above).  I love how long the curls last.

*Human Hair*- I use nail glue after braiding 1-2 inches past my hair, and leave the remainin extenion hair loose for styling (you can see pics of braids I did this to in my fotki).  Nail glue keeps the braids from unraveling and it does't show.


----------



## fallback (Jun 30, 2006)

I just had my hair braided and she used a dot of glue.


----------

